# Cop says Red Cross told him not to pray with flood victims



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

A law enforcement officer said he was asked to leave a Red Cross shelter in Lafayette, Louisiana after he prayed with several flood victims.

Good Lord! Cop says Red Cross told him not to pray with flood victims | Fox News 
If you want to donate to a charity, then donate to the Salvation Army. I feel they do more good to the community you live in.

I did some research and the Red Cross does have a better record of spending money. .91 cents of every dollar donated goes to programs.
Publications | American Red Cross | American Red Cross Annual Report

More info on the Red Cross finances:
https://www.charitynavigator.org/index.cfm?bay=search.summary&orgid=3277

The Salvation Army does have more overhead with only .82 cents going to programs. They do have more programs to help people with.
The Salvation Army - Ways We Help

More financial info on the Salvation Army:
Charity Report - Salvation Army (National Corporation) - give.org

Share on Social media if you are sick of God being taken away from the people.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I have prayed for many accident victims. Usually to myself but occasionally, aloud in the pouring rain while they are slipping away. Still haven't been fired. No apologies will be offered.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

We all still have choices on how to donate money. Efficiency is one consideration. Christian values is another. If I do not approve a charitiy's actions or message, the only donation fourth coming is "Get off my lawn". Someone else may feel differently but that's America.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I haven't donated a cent to the Red Cross since 1986.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Evil exists when good men do nothing. 

I suspect that there is evil in the Red Cross and I suspect there is good in the Red Cross. The trick, Grasshopper, is determining where each are.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Political correctness at its finest.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

more of an individual problem than a Red Cross organization concern .... this worker was atheist or a cop hater or some other BS ....

these relief organizations are uber liberal and pretty much a collection of dumbazz liberals - but still better than having FEMA breathing down your neck ...


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

MaterielGeneral said:


> A law enforcement officer said he was asked to leave a Red Cross shelter in Lafayette, Louisiana after he prayed with several flood victims.
> 
> Good Lord! Cop says Red Cross told him not to pray with flood victims | Fox News
> If you want to donate to a charity, then donate to the Salvation Army. I feel they do more good to the community you live in.
> ...


I'm going to go ahead and say that your info is skewed. The money that goes to the programs goes to wages of its "volunteers". They make most of their money by selling donated goods in their stores instead of giving them to those in need. I have been in salvation army distribution lines, and they only had food for a small number of people, and the food was mostly junk, expired, and/or unfit for human consumption. Moldy bread, dehydrated ground meats, expired milk and canned goods, spaghetti-Os, stuff like that. These foods are provided to people who live under bridges, but get arrested for building a campfire to actually prepare the food they are given. Those who cannot prepare foods or store them are directed to missions that turn away 2/3 of the people in their lines each night. I have shopped, and Shoots enjoys shopping at their stores, but it is difficult to find things that are actually desirable since most donations are made by people getting rid of stuff that they never wanted to begin with, like gaudy "silver" flatware and clothing from stores most people don't even know exist. They sell computers from the early 90s at 2010-2015 prices and it is clear that the majority of their stock is obtained from the dead elderly who's children don't want anything to do with their possessions, or have no living relatives.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

I'm calling B.S., apparently you haven't visited the websites that break down the finances from both agencies. Yeah, some employees get paid but volunteers do not. In my twenties I needed assistance and received food from the Salvation Army and everything was fine., I cant see them giving out moldy bread. As far as where the needy eat their given food, not their problem. Its not their job to make sure people are staying legal. Shelters only hold so many people. The early bird gets the worm. Shopping at their stores, I do too, like all non profit stores, they do not control what donations they receive. Here in Michigan we also have Good Will stores and they do not always get the top of the line donations. Donations are donations, they help offset operational costs.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

And if I were the cop I would tell them to F off and carry on.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

RedLion said:


> And if I were the cop I would tell them to F off and carry on.


Really, what will they do, arrest him? lol


----------



## oldgrouch (Jul 11, 2014)

My Dad, who got out of the navy in 1931 could get no help from the Red Cross ----- but he did get help from the Salvation Army. It helped him until he could find work during the Great Depression. Give to the Salvation Army!!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Evil exists when good men do nothing.
> 
> I suspect that there is evil in the Red Cross and I suspect there is good in the Red Cross. The trick, Grasshopper, is determining where each are.


Back in the 80's, the Red Cross showed up at Ft. Rucker during some tropical storm or hurricane that caused Tyndall AFB to evac to our post. They were there to help - themselves. They had coffee, snacks and the like for the folks - for a price.

So, I donated to them, and then I watched them charge for assistance.

Salvation Army all the way as far as I am concerned.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

During the Korean war, red cross set up a canteen in assembly area behind the line.

The rifle company guys that were just relieved and coming off the line, having just been in combat for a over a week stopped to get coffee and.

The turd running the show told the guys they had to pay for everything!

The Battalion commander intervened, told him to let them have anything they wanted or, he would end up as an MIA.

After the withdrawal the RC was kicked out of the area and not allowed back.

Another incident, during WW2 the RC had a "gallon club", gave you a card, each time you gave they would mark it as so.

Reaching the gallon, allowed you free access to lifetime free blood transfusions, mind you the blood is always free but there is an admin cost.

This one case, the guy had exceeded the minimum, when handing the card to whoever, the RC told him that was just a BS line to get people to donate!

They never intended to keep their word, probably never thought anyone would use it.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

It figures, those pompous twits that have come out of CommieLand schools, have to put that learning to work somewhere. 
The cop should have told him to go to stuff it. What is next, no prayers at the Salvation Army? When that happens, it really is all over.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Red Cross is a dirty money making machine , they get not a penny from us.


----------

